# Reel Therapy - pls be more careful



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

If anyone knows who runs this boat out of Matagorda, please have a chat with them about safety.This is an offshore boat sporting 3 outboards, make & model unknown, looked to be longer than 35 ft. but not sure.

Sat morning this boat blasted through one of the no wake zones south of Riverbend on the Colorado river at better than 30 knots with no q beam going (it was dark enough that we had our q-beam on). They came way too close to my buddies boat which was idling 50 yards behind us, passed us with 25 feet of room, and proceeded to nearly wipe out the boat idling in front of us. Only because a young man on the front of the Reel Therapy boat was screaming at the captain to "watch out!!!" and gesturing wildly did they barely avoid hitting the much smaller bay boat, which was nearly swamped from the huge wake. 

We almost witnessed a very bad, very needless, accident. We caught them at the next no wake zone and as politely as possible suggested they be more careful...couldn't make out the reply over the motors but it didn't sound apologetic. I feel somewhat bad for calling out someone on this forum, but it was a pretty ridiculous thing. Please be more careful.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

both you boats have your nav lights on ?

bow and steaming ?


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

I can def say we had all our lights on bow, stern and console as did my buddy behind us. I can't remember for sure whether the boat that was in front of us did. Again though, I want to mention that it is a no wake zone.


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

"TX" numbers would be a help.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Naterator said:


> If anyone knows who runs this boat out of Matagorda, please have a chat with them about safety.This is an offshore boat sporting 3 outboards, make & model unknown, looked to be longer than 35 ft. but not sure.
> 
> Sat morning this boat blasted through one of the no wake zones south of Riverbend on the Colorado river at better than 30 knots with no q beam going (it was dark enough that we had our q-beam on). They came way too close to my buddies boat which was idling 50 yards behind us, passed us with 25 feet of room, and proceeded to nearly wipe out the boat idling in front of us. Only because a young man on the front of the Reel Therapy boat was screaming at the captain to "watch out!!!" and gesturing wildly did they barely avoid hitting the much smaller bay boat, which was nearly swamped from the huge wake.
> 
> We almost witnessed a very bad, very needless, accident. We caught them at the next no wake zone and as politely as possible suggested they be more careful...couldn't make out the reply over the motors but it didn't sound apologetic. I feel somewhat bad for calling out someone on this forum, but it was a pretty ridiculous thing. Please be more careful.


Which no wake zone?........only two recognized,(1) riverbend(2)rawlings...........


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad everyone is okay. Drive defensively...people get distracted and everyone has a bad moment sometimes.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Yeah*



The Last Mango said:


> Which no wake zone?........only two recognized,(1) riverbend(2)rawlings...........


The "middle" one was for the old Allen's landing that's been demolished and the boat ramp decommissioned. There's really nothing there to slow down for now.....unless boats are honoring the no wake zone anyway. But technically, it's not a recognized no wake anymore. Not even the wardens nor the sherriff come off of plane in that one.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

The bigger boat has the right of way.........not because it's right, but for YOUR safety. I'm sure he was just an arsehole that was ignoring the no wake zone....which chaps my butt too, but for YOUR safety it's best to just give them a wide berth. Those big offshore boats come through the Freeport jetties throwing 4' - 5' wakes pretty regularly. They have swamped my bay boat before and it makes me want to chase them down and give them a good "talkin to". Be careful out there!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/pls/webpls/cgv_pkg.vessel_id_list?vessel_id_in=1184877 maybe?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

or maybe http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/member.php?u=28646


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm familiar with the guy - or should I say crew. So is most of the Blue Water Board. He is only out of Matagorda during tourneys. I'm sure it's probably best you didn't hear his response. I can guess what it was. They feel pretty entitled. That's all I will say.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

*this boat?*

did it look like this? just askin


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

He better not be that way to me on the water, and then be verbally rude after. That would be too much for me to walk away from.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/pls/webpls/cgv_pkg.vessel_id_list?vessel_id_in=1184877 maybe?


You dont know the other side of the story. Your a sorry POS for posting that!

And those are not real no wake zones either, just courtesy no wake zones.


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/pls/webpls/cgv_pkg.vessel_id_list?vessel_id_in=1184877 maybe?


stirring the pot at its best


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> You dont know the other side of the story. Your a sorry POS for posting that!
> 
> And those are not real no wake zones either, just courtesy no wake zones.


Apparently the meaning of "courtesy" has changed a whole lot since I first learned about it.....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Did I say me, its not illegal to not slow down. I still do, especially if their are boats loading and unloading. But if someone doesnt want to they dont have to


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

in an overtaking situation the stand on vessel (the vessel being overtaken) must maintain course and speed and the give way vessel (the vessel overtaking) must make early and substantial actions to aviod collisions... coutersy is always a plus.. I reccomend to keep in mind that at one point or another we all may need help out there and the people we "**** off" may be the only ones there to help! stay safe and please be courteous 

*captshayne


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Did I say me, its not illegal to not slow down. I still do, especially if their are boats loading and unloading. But if someone doesnt want to they dont have to


There are 2 designated no wake zones on the old river. There are also a couple that are posted but not enforced. If someone blew by me in a designated no wake zone before daylight within 25' I would hang out all day to find him.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Two sides to every story, I really doubt it happend like u say....just sayin


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

poncho n' lefty said:


> Two sides to every story, I really doubt it happend like u say....just sayin


were you there ?.... just say'n :spineyes:


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Were u? Just sayin


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*WAKE*



Hotrod said:


> You dont know the other side of the story. Your a sorry POS for posting that!
> 
> And those are not real no wake zones either, just courtesy no wake zones.


 NO WAKE ZONE or not YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE for YOUR WAKE.....CVA34


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

2X on responsible for your wake. Use to the bigger boats idled or just a little faster till they got past Rawling. Looks like time has change down there.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

there really is/was only one way to resolve your issue with that boat and coming here on the internet was not the one way to do it... good try although it makes you seem like a whiner.... maybe blue water braeux can tell you how you should have handled it.. :rotfl:

good thing you don't travel up and down caney creek.. that's a free for all.. .LOL


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

poncho n' lefty said:


> Were u? Just sayin


only one of us is calling the OP a liar.... just say'n

(that would be you, in case you're have trouble)

maybe you should get your friend to post up his defense :cheers:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No wake zone or not what has happened to common sense or courtesy. Hell with the wake he could have run over someone the way it sounds. But I wasnt there so I dont really know. Big boat has the right of way ?? Thats a crock in a situation like that (if it happened).

Charlie


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

*Popcorn's done!*

Pop-corns done!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> there really is/was only one way to resolve your issue with that boat and coming here on the internet was not the one way to do it... good try although it makes you seem like a whiner.... maybe blue water braeux can tell you how you should have handled it.. :rotfl:
> 
> good thing you don't travel up and down caney creek.. that's a free for all.. .LOL


Tell you what, J- that sum***** come ridin up my arse like that he'd uh had another thing comin. No Wake Zone or NOT, the re-tard is responsible for HIS wake and when HIS wake compromises MY safety, it's my job to 
"protect this house." Perhaps he'd have liked a verbal arse whoopin w a little Texas southern sass thrown in there.

I could think of a couple remedies: 

fresh frozen squid ball hurled at his boat at the next no wake zone
hurling a nice sabiki rig across his combing
heck, why not throw a nice OTI popper across his T-top, prob works better than a sabiki thrashing
egg weights
prop fouler (whale wars style)
paintball gun to side of boat
since he was in such a rush to get to the big pond, he must have the best spots so I'd have followed him to every fishing hole ALL DAY LONG
Even more fun would be to get online and complain about it, rather'n handle it like a man and whip his arse! JK, I'd have come on here complainin too, bc we all know 2cool knows ERRRBODY who's worth a chit that fishes and poaches red snapper and hates cca for not releasing enough tagged reds in sabine area:wink:

In summation, I agree with the OP about this idiot. Truth be told, I'd have been pi*sed as all get out but wouldnt do anything to put my crew in danger, unless given permission to fire upon.:smile:


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

> it makes you seem like a whiner.


I don't think so--sounds like it could have been a mess. 
"Messes" do happen and trying to prevent the next one isn't whining--imo.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Perhaps he'd have liked a verbal arse whoopin w a little Texas *southern* sass thrown in there.
> 
> :smile:


I thought we have had this arguement before. Texas is western not southern. You have western stores and western wear in Texas not southern stores and southern wear.

As far as the guy blowing past me at that rate of speed nat posted, I would have been very ****** but there is nothing you can do about it since the people who are in charge of enforcing those rules do the same thing. For instance this past weekend we were limping in on one engine from offshore and the coast guard blows right past us within 25 feet not slowing up a bit. This is why I am all for every yahoo on the water to have to go through a boaters safety course and become certified before driving like a maniac.:cop:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

JimmyS said:


> "TX" numbers would be a help.


not all boats have "TX" numbers displayed.......

for boats documented by their name you have to look'em up at the office of science and technology web page..........

there are currently 27 boats documented with the name 'Reel Therapy'

and one 'Reel Therapy II", and one "Reel Therapy Too"

but having #'s or names don't mean squat unless you witnessed a crime that's needs to be reported to the po-po or you've substained some sorta property damage due to someone's negligence and gotta track'em down for restitution

at least the jr game wardens :cop: and the, "2-sides-to-every-story" posters get a chance to chime in with their 2 cents

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.......


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

ok lets clear the AIR here. I am the one they are speaking of I guess we did have a couple of smaller boats one one side of us and another bigger boat that we ran up on way to close due to him not having any lights on in the back of the boat at all. Now you see the picture there was four of us in the creek at the same time . We slowed down to inform the big boat of the lights and then we were confronted by a big spot light on our left. They informed us to be more careful and we were a little confused. We had to slow to a crawl which throws a much bigger swell off our boat and then all this happened. If the first big boat would have had lights on this would have never happened. So we did Apologize to the little boat crew and we continued on. We only go thru the no hazard wake zone fast due to the game warden advising us that our boat makes a much smaller swell at higher speeds. We have done both if there alot of smaller boats around we just go to idle, but this time we got put into this situation by another boat. Oh Bayscout 22 you replied that you know us and you thought that he would not want to here our response that morning and you are wrong we did not use foul language at all we were concerned about all boats. Then for all to know yes we were the boat to go out the night before and pull a amall boat in the was staying close to us in the condo's. NOW I hope that we have cleared the air, we are not a bad team and we do care about all boats not just the big boys, and everyone have a good day.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Oilfield- thanks for coming out of the closet and clearing up the air


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Man...Just when all the junior Game Wardens & the 'I'd have done this' people were getting cranked up...hwell:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Man...Just when all the junior Game Wardens & the 'I'd have done this' people were just getting cranked up...hwell:


send'em back over to the road rager thread.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Naterator said:


> If anyone knows who runs this boat out of Matagorda, please have a chat with them about safety.This is an offshore boat sporting 3 outboards, make & model unknown, looked to be longer than 35 ft. but not sure.
> 
> Sat morning this boat blasted through one of the no wake zones south of Riverbend on the Colorado river at better than 30 knots with no q beam going (it was dark enough that we had our q-beam on). They came way too close to my buddies boat which was idling 50 yards behind us, passed us with 25 feet of room, and proceeded to nearly wipe out the boat idling in front of us. Only because a young man on the front of the Reel Therapy boat was screaming at the captain to "watch out!!!" and gesturing wildly did they barely avoid hitting the much smaller bay boat, which was nearly swamped from the huge wake.
> 
> We almost witnessed a very bad, very needless, accident. We caught them at the next no wake zone and as politely as possible suggested they be more careful...couldn't make out the reply over the motors but it didn't sound apologetic. I feel somewhat bad for calling out someone on this forum, but it was a pretty ridiculous thing. Please be more careful.





oilfield said:


> ok lets clear the AIR here. I am the one they are speaking of I guess we did have a couple of smaller boats one one side of us and another bigger boat that we ran up on way to close due to him not having any lights on in the back of the boat at all. Now you see the picture there was four of us in the creek at the same time . We slowed down to inform the big boat of the lights and then we were confronted by a big spot light on our left. They informed us to be more careful and we were a little confused. We had to slow to a crawl which throws a much bigger swell off our boat and then all this happened. If the first big boat would have had lights on this would have never happened. So we did Apologize to the little boat crew and we continued on. We only go thru the no hazard wake zone fast due to the game warden advising us that our boat makes a much smaller swell at higher speeds. We have done both if there alot of smaller boats around we just go to idle, but this time we got put into this situation by another boat. Oh Bayscout 22 you replied that you know us and you thought that he would not want to here our response that morning and you are wrong we did not use foul language at all we were concerned about all boats. Then for all to know yes we were the boat to go out the night before and pull a amall boat in the was staying close to us in the condo's. NOW I hope that we have cleared the air, we are not a bad team and we do care about all boats not just the big boys, and everyone have a good day.


The only two important posts to this whole thread in my opinion.

Now put the popcorn away. :spineyes:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

oilfield said:


> boat makes a much smaller swell at higher speeds


i wish more people understood that.......

i see folk stare at my 11' wide, 12 ton boat with that look-on-their-face like, "Gosh!, I hope he slows down!", and when-and-if i do, that look-on-their-face changes to sumpin more like this  when they see my wake jump another 2 to 3' up-in-the-air


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FireEater said:


> The only two important posts to this whole thread in my opinion.
> 
> Now put the popcorn away. :spineyes:


Thanks for the clarification Bro. You know how much your opinion means to everyone here on the TTMB! :cheers:


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

oilfield,
I agree with Blue Water Breaux. Good of you to come out and clear the air. 
Let's all be careful out there.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> i wish more people understood that.......
> 
> i see folk stare at my 11' wide, 12 ton boat with that look-on-their-face like, "Gosh!, I hope he slows down!", and when-and-if i do, that look-on-their-face changes to sumpin more like this  when they see my wake jump another 2 to 3' up-in-the-air


where is your boat, and how much would it cost to get you to run up and down the ICW for a couple of hours throwing a huge wake?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

speckle-catcher said:


> where is your boat, and how much would it cost to get you to run up and down the ICW for a couple of hours throwing a huge wake?


Knot to hijack...but what's more annoying...the mosquitoes or the jet skis? :biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mosquitos don't pay for fuel


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

speckle-catcher said:


> mosquitos don't pay for fuel


You can't spray for jet skis! :biggrin:

New thread!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

All he asked was that the bigger boat be more careful.

I had a boat cut in front of me causing my Shoalwater to spin out and throw me out. It resulted in my left leg being severed at the knee and a year in rehab and recovery.

Wear your kill switch.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> how much would it cost to get you to run up and down the ICW for a couple of hours throwing a huge wake?


$80-at-_least_ for 2 hours......... not much running for me in the ICW

there's only two 'no wake' zones i have to deal with and i don't believe their even legit........ (homeowners just wishing)

i only have to deal with those speed-bumps that anchor in the jetties :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Oilfield- thanks for coming out of the closet


I knew there was some of this going on around here.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

PalmsUp said:


> All he asked was that the bigger boat be more careful.
> 
> I had a boat cut in front of me causing my Shoalwater to spin out and throw me out. It resulted in my left leg being severed at the knee and a year in rehab and recovery.
> 
> Wear your kill switch.


Are you serious? That really sucks, sorry to hear that, hearing about all this spin out is making me worried now. Makes me think that instead of getting a new fast boat with jack plate I should just stick with the ole trusty mako.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

everybody please stay on the far west side of the Colo. running to the gulf and as far to the west as prudent running north.

many of the boats moored, are not on whips and washing a boat up under a pier ain't cool. Look behind you, ck your wake and adjust it accordingly.

How would you like the whole stretch to end up like Fla. as a 5 mi. no-wake zone, heavily enforced, speeding tickets and all..............keep it up, it can happen.

Same goes for Caney Creek...................

and while i'm at it, these aren't drag your kiddos on a tube in high traffic areas either, use your heads people.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

OK nothing to see here folks, move along!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Im confused about some of these posts. I know back home we have a lot of no wake zones and big boats do just fine idling through these no wake zones not putting out a wake. As long as your boat doesn't have the stern dug into the water then you will not put out a big wake.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I think there's a bias everywhere for size, age, perceived social status maybe even weight.

The kid that lived up the canal from us had a 14 foot jonboat and 9.9 Johnson and only knew one speed on it. We didn't fuss about it, and there were no wake signs all around.

The guy with Danzi when went by at fast idle and a wee bit of a wake, everybody waved at the two deckhands in bikinis... no one complained.

The Guy in a BIG Bertram displaced a lot of water and also caused out 25ft Mako CC to "Bump the Fenders" when he went by and we were jealous of him, but we didn't complain.

The Guy in a center console bigger than ours who throttled up too soon for our tastes, Yeah..... we shook our heads and thought he was a jerk.

And they all did the same thing. :redface:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I just want to clarify that my post was meant to be rather satirical and not factually representative of my views! Oilfield, seriously- glad you came on and cleared up your side of the story as well. Happy fishing/safe boating to all!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> Im confused about some of these posts. I know back home we have a lot of no wake zones and big boats do just fine idling through these no wake zones not putting out a wake. As long as your boat doesn't have the stern dug into the water then you will not put out a big wake.


Herein lies the problem. Most people think just cause ya slowed down you are at no wake speed. If that was the case, it be called a slow down zone. No wake means no wake not just slow down.

How do you know if you have no wake?

LOOK behind you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another clue is.............................your bow is up!!!!

I like Harbor's term "plowboys."


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh yeah, and for you guys with the stern light on the console leave them on. Don't turn them off cause it makes it harder for you to see. If that is the problem move it to the back of the boat.

Oh, and spot light are to help you see landmarks, and should not be turned on all the time. They are not for others to see you!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*Naterator*

Naterator, did Reel Therapy ask you for 1 or 2 whistles??
Did you see him coming up behind you? Do you have radar?

Sounds to me that the boat with no lights caused the problem.
Also that's not a no wake zone. There are only two on the river.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*Its over*

Look everyone, I have PMed with the boat owner / driver. I appreciate him coming on here to explain his side, and as I said in my original post, I feel somewhat bad about posting up on 2cool. HOWEVER, I would do it again in a heartbeat...why? Because it raises awareness. As Oilfield pointed out to me and others, this is not a mandatory no wake zone. I did not know that...BUT - having said that, as I told him in my reply, nearly everyone, or at least most boats, on the Colorado observe this no wake zone. I travel this stretch of water regularly and can attest to this. So, I wouldn't ask him to idle, but I remain fim in my opinion that anybody blowing through this non-mandatory no wake zone SHOULD USE EXTREME CAUTION - especially in the low light, and especially in an offshore boat, and especially on Sat morning. Traveling at the rate of speed that they were, in the dark, on a Saturday morning, does not seem at all safe IN MY OPINION....and that goes for any strecth of the river, not just the non-mandatory no wake zone. I cannot recall whether the boat that almost got hit had lights or not, but will accept that they didn't...however, I don't feel that is a good reason for an accident. Just like driving a car, you are responsible for the front of your boat. When in a school zone, you look for children that may not be aware of the danger that other cars pose. When on the Colorado river at 5:45 am on Sat morning on a windless day in July and driving a really big boat, it is maybe prudent to look out for people that aren't as smart as you and maybe not be traveling that fast....

People make mistakes, I have made plenty. I am not trying to bash Oilfield, I am sure he is a good guy, but maybe everyone has learned something...I certainly know I'll be looking behind me more often as I travel this stretch!!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

"No Wake Zone" or not you are responsible for your wake. You flip a small boat or tear something up and you will probly be at fault and liable. As far as lights. Don't depend on someone to have running lights or a stern light. They are alot like trailer lights. Seem to be working until you are out on the water. A little common sense goes along ways.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Naterator,
That was one of the best replies I have ever heard on the forum. You sound like a stand up guy and would like to meet you sometime.
I know all of the guys/gals in the other boat. Gary (Oilfield) the boat owner is a first class guy. So is his crew which is mostly family. The only one I'm not sure about is his no Kingfish catching (on that day) captain!!
Just kidding Tuffy. I know him well and I know he wouldn't intentionally put Gary and his family in danger. It sounds to me like a simple overtaking with a dead in the water boat with no lights thrown in the mix at the wrong time.
Now if he had been alone I could understand the whole thing. (kidding again Tuffy)
I'm glad it all worked out.
I do have one word of advise for what it's worth. Most of the larger offshore boats run the west bank on the way down and back up the river because of courtesy to home owners. Maybe if the smaller bay boats ran the middle to east side this could make overtaking easier for everyone. There generally isn't much inbound traffic at that time of the morning. Only bay boats that launch at Rawlings.
Just an idea.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

while we are on this subject, if your white all around anchor/steaming light is not on the highest point of your vessel, don't whine if you aren't seen and it is illegal btw.

that means all you folks with the white light on your motor cowling, and the stern light that is lower than your leaning post.

ask any Coastie or look it up


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> while we are on this subject, if your white all around anchor/steaming light is not on the highest point of your vessel, don't whine if you aren't seen and it is illegal btw.
> 
> that means all you folks with the white light on your motor cowling, and the stern light that is lower than your leaning post.
> 
> ask any Coastie or look it up


RUTT ROE mine is one of those little ones that is on a small metal pole that sticks in the gunwale you can not see if from the front I would imagine. Any links to what I should do? I need to rewire anyway.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> Oilfield, seriously- glad you came on and cleared up your side of the story as well.


yup......... and there was only one douche-bag that resorted to name-calling and i wouldn've even seen it if the A-hole hadn't been quoted by someone...... (i've had that jerk on 'ignore' for well over a year now)

and sorry all for stooping to that individual's lack-of-intelligence level but sometimes the 'quote' feature negates the benefits of the 'ignore' feature (if-ya-know-what-i-mean)


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Those quasi no wake zones can be a problem. We have or had some down at the packery channel when it first opened. If you go slow with no wake, your bound to feel like your in the way or about to get run over. If you go fast with the fast traffic so to speak, you can feel like a jerk especially if someones else is going through slow. At first at packery someone put up some fairly official looking signs that were later taken down. Now I think everyone knows where they really are and it's not as bad as it was.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> You can't spray for jet skis! :biggrin:
> 
> New thread!


You can, but you need a class 3 subgun to do it and the ammo aint cheap either.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

This isn't for the OP nor anyone else here per se (just to use some French), but I have seen so many people totally lights out on the water at night (of course) and you have to wait until they see you, get their spotlight out and flash it at you to say "hey, don't run over me". Sure lights draw bugs and potlickers, but no lights draws a lot worse.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Part C - Lights and Shapes
Rule 20
Application​(a)Rules in this part shall be complied with in all weathers.
(b) The Rules concerning lights shall be complied with from sunset to sunrise, and during such times no other lights shall be exhibited, except such lights which cannot be mistaken for the lights specified in these Rules or do not impair their visibility or distinctive character, or interfere with the keeping of a proper look-out.
(c) The lights prescribed by these rules shall, if carried, also be exhibited from sunrise to sunset in restricted visibility and may be exhibited in all other circumstances when it is deemed necessary.
(d) The Rules concerning shapes shall be complied with by day.
(e) The lights and shapes specified in these Rules shall comply with the provisions of Annex I to these Regulations.
Rule 21
Definitions​(a)"Masthead light" means a white light placed over the fore and aft centerline of the vessel showing an unbroken light over an arc of horizon of 225 degrees and so fixed as to show the light from right ahead to 22.5 degrees abaft the beam on either side of the vessel. 
(b) "Sidelights" means a green light on the starboard side and a red light on the port side each showing an unbroken light over an arc of horizon of 112.5 degrees and so fixed as to show the light from right ahead to 22.5 degrees abaft the beam on the respective side. In a vessel of less than 20 meters in length the sidelights may be combined in one lantern carried on the fore and aft centerline of the vessel.
(c) "Sternlight", means a white light placed as nearly as practicable at the stern showing an unbroken light over an arc of horizon of 135 degrees and so fixed as to show the light 67.5 degrees from right aft on each side of the vessel.
(d) "Towing light" means a yellow light having the same characteristics as the "sternlight" defined in paragraph (c) of this Rule.
(e) "All round light" means a light showing an unbroken light over an arc of horizon of 360 degrees.
(f) "Flashing light" means a light flashing at regular intervals at a frequency of 120 flashes or more per minute. 
Rule 22
Visibility of Lights​The lights prescribed in these Rules shall have an intensity as specified in Section 8 of Annex I to these Regulations so as to be visible at the following minimum ranges:

(a) In vessels of 50 meters or more in length: 

a masthead light, 6 miles;
a sidelight, 3 miles;
a towing light, 3 miles;
a white red, green or yellow all-around light, 3 miles.
(b)In vessels of 12 meters or more in length but less than 50 meters in length; 

a masthead light, 5 miles; except that where the length of the vessel is less than 20 meters, 3 miles;
a sidelight, 2 miles;
a sternlight, 2 miles, A towing light, 2 miles;
a white, red, green or yellow all-round light, 2 miles.
(c) In vessels of less than 12 meters in length: 

a masthead light, 2 miles;
a sidelight, 1 miles;
a towing light, 2 miles;
a white red, green or yellow all-around light, 2 miles.
(d) In inconspicuous, partly submerged vessels or objects being towed; 

a white all-round light; 3 miles.
Rule 23
Power-driven Vessels Underway​
(a)A power-driven vessel underway shall exhibit: 

(i) a masthead light forward;
(ii) a second masthead light abaft of and higher than the forward one; except that a vessel of less than 50 meters in length shall not be obliged to exhibit such a light but may do so; 
(iii) sidelights: and
(iv) a sternlight.
(b) An air-cushion vessel when operating in nondisplacement mode shall, in addition to the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule, exhibit an all-round flashing yellow light.

(c) 

(i) A power-driven vessel of less than 12 meters in length may in lieu of the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule exhibit an all-round white light and sidelights.
(ii) a power-driven vessel of less than 7 meters in length whose maximum speed does not exceed 7 knots may in lieu of the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule exhibit an all-round white light and shall, if practicable, also exhibit sidelights.
(iii) the masthead light or all-round white light on a power-driven vessel of less than 12 meters in length may be displaced from the fore and aft centerline of the vessel if centerline fitting is not practicable, provided the sidelights are combined in one lantern which shall be carried on the fore and aft centerline of the vessel or located as nearly as practicable in the same fore and aft line as the masthead light or all-round white light.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> while we are on this subject, if your white all around anchor/steaming light is not on the highest point of your vessel, don't whine if you aren't seen and it is illegal btw.
> 
> that means all you folks with the white light on your motor cowling, and the stern light that is lower than your leaning post.
> 
> ask any Coastie or look it up


An all-around light that can not be seen from all around is not an all around light... just saying. And, it can get you written up.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

I gotta disagree with the guys use the excuse "when I slow down my wake is bigger" . Yes, this is true if you don't slow down enough. You need to either really slow it down to minimum idle where most boats don't throw a wake, use trolling valves, or bump in in and out of gear. The point is not to leave a wake. 

I've had a boat that idled at about six knots and didn't have a trolling valve. So I when it wasn't prudent or allowed to leave a wake, I had to occasionally bump it out of gear.

Yes, and in the Colorado, please use the west side of the river whenever possible. I get most po'ed at the idiots that "slow down" (and leave maximum wake) as a favor while they drive near the moored boats to gawk.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we were on lake austin awhile back , the LEO's hammered the wake board boats for not having an anchor light on top of the ski arch, they all cried , but it was in fact correct....................highest point , the end, and that means not blocking it w your bodies either.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> we were on lake austin awhile back , the LEO's hammered the wake board boats for not having an anchor light on top of the ski arch, they all cried , but it was in fact correct....................highest point , the end, and that means not blocking it w your bodies either.


I don't know why they all cried. 8 of them are freeloaders and the driver's dad bought the boat and probably paid the fine.

I fish that lake a lot (big bass) and it's a nightmare out there before the dew settles.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Hey guys! I can say for sure I was there and I was the first bote that almost got nailed by this idiot! Just before the first no wake zone this guy blew past me and my buddy doing about 30 to 35 knots and missed us by about 2 feet! We were shocked and really lucky we were not slammed into by this guy! So, there is always 2 sides to the story and I have always told it like it is! Whoever this guy is needs to needs to take some safety courses! It was like he was just watching his GPS track and nothing else! I don't give a dang who he is! He does not have the right to do what he did! BTW, on the way back in that day just outside of a no way zone a bote was upside down against the docks and divers were going down to search for someone! Not sure if this guy had anything to do with it? Anyone here that story?


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

PalmsUp said:


> All he asked was that the bigger boat be more careful.
> 
> I had a boat cut in front of me causing my Shoalwater to spin out and throw me out. It resulted in my left leg being severed at the knee and a year in rehab and recovery.
> 
> Wear your kill switch.


I heard that story, right after you saving my a** in the middle of clear lake....


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Here we go!!!! Popcorn is ready!!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

FishFinder said:


> Hey guys! I can say for sure I was there and I was the first bote that almost got nailed by this idiot! Just before the first no wake zone this guy blew past me and my buddy doing about 30 to 35 knots and missed us by about 2 feet! We were shocked and really lucky we were not slammed into by this guy! So, there is always 2 sides to the story and I have always told it like it is! Whoever this guy is needs to needs to take some safety courses! It was like he was just watching his GPS track and nothing else! I don't give a dang who he is! He does not have the right to do what he did! BTW, on the way back in that day just outside of a no way zone a bote was upside down against the docks and divers were going down to search for someone! Not sure if this guy had anything to do with it? Anyone here that story?


so, were your nav lights on and clearly visible ?


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

I can attest that Teem Reel Therapy really are a good bunch of people! We broke down once on Lake Conroe in our old Hydrasport(Power Steering went out) and they just happened to be on the lake, talked to them over the radio, and they spent probably an hour atleast out of their time running to a couple of stores trying to find some steering fluid to atleast get us back to the dock. Stand up Guys/Gals!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Kyle is right. Gary Brian and crew are experienced and all around good guys and gals.
Did the guy in the bay boat that broke down 35 miles offshore on Friday (the day before the incident) post up on here yet? Reel Therapy took time away from their tournament pre fish day to tow the broken down bay boat back to port. 35 miles back to port.
I guess the good stuff never gets recognized.


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *oilfield*
> _boat makes a much smaller swell at higher speeds_





Bill Fisher said:


> i wish more people understood that.......
> 
> i see folk stare at my 11' wide, 12 ton boat with that look-on-their-face like, "Gosh!, I hope he slows down!", and when-and-if i do, that look-on-their-face changes to sumpin more like this  when they see my wake jump another 2 to 3' up-in-the-air


How is any of this relevant in a no-wake zone? As someone posted earlier... since when did no-wake just mean "slow down"?


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

The no wake zone has ZERO relevance here people. Why can't you understand that we are NOT debating a no wake zone or the rules that apply.
We are talking about a faster boat overtaking a slower or boat or boats in a somewhat narrow channel. With an IDIOT with no navigation lights thrown in the mix. Sounds pretty simple to me.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Nav lights were visible of course! Maybe he needs he glasses checked? When I plan on fishing the mata surf honestly I'm a bit more worried about big sharks and huge stingrays vs a god knows who many ton boat just plowing over ya!


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

did ya'll see that cat run across the road a while ago?


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

One time at Band Camp..............


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

The Last Mango said:


> did ya'll see that cat run across the road a while ago?


I bet a mono hull was going faster.... oh wait wrong cat:mpd:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Rockport Accident*

Are you the one involved in the accident a couple weeks ago?

Thanks



PalmsUp said:


> All he asked was that the bigger boat be more careful.
> 
> I had a boat cut in front of me causing my Shoalwater to spin out and throw me out. It resulted in my left leg being severed at the knee and a year in rehab and recovery.
> 
> Wear your kill switch.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ROBOWADER said:


> Are you the one involved in the accident a couple weeks ago?
> 
> Thanks


I am going with it probably happened over a year agao since he was in rehab for a year.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

The Last Mango said:


> did ya'll see that cat run across the road a while ago?


No, but I did see the Bear walk through the group of people passing the basketballs!


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Reel Bender said:


> No, but I did see the Bear walk through the group of people passing the basketballs!


I think I saw it too! The Bear Moonwalked right?!!
Then Sheriff Joe Arpaio arrested him because he was an undocumented Ursus hillarious and had no papers.:cheers:


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

elpistolero45 said:


> I think I saw it too! The Bear Moonwalked right?!!
> Then Sheriff Joe Arpaio arrested him because he was an undocumented Ursus hillarious and had no papers.:cheers:


Your right on the 1st part.
I'll take your word on the 2nd part!!!!!


----------

